# Tomcat übersetzt nichts mehr



## Guest (8. Okt 2007)

Hi @all,

Ich habe das Problem das der Tomcat keine Servlet mehr neu übersetzt :cry: . Er bringt mir immer das nicht mehr aktuelle zur Anzeige. Wie kann ich dem Tomcat 6.0.14 dazu bringen das gesamte Projekt wieder zu übersetzen? Meine Entwicklungsplattform ist Eclispe Europa 3.3.0.


----------



## maki (8. Okt 2007)

Seit wann werden Serlvets von TC "neu übersetzt"?


----------



## Tobias (8. Okt 2007)

Work-Directory leeren hilft manchmal.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## eric (9. Okt 2007)

ich mach immer ein explizites Reload der Anwendung, über Ant automatisiert. Einfach nur reinkopieren wird zwar auch häufig geschluckt aber meist erst etwas später.

Zu Klarstellung: Wie durch maki angedeutet, übersetzt der Tomcat gar nichts. Aber eine bereits geladene Anwendung muss eventuell neu geladen werden.


----------



## maki (9. Okt 2007)

> Zu Klarstellung: Wie durch maki angedeutet, übersetzt der Tomcat gar nichts. Aber eine bereits geladene Anwendung muss eventuell neu geladen werden.


Hi eric,

gar nichts wäre etwas übertrieben imho.

denn JSPs werden beim ersten Zugriff zu servlets "übersetzt" und dann kompiliert.
Das funktioniert auch wunderbar, wenn eine JSP sich ändert und reloadable="true" gesetzt ist.
Das ist sehr bequem wenn man gerade Entwickelt.

Bei Serlvets, Klassen und anderen Dateien (*.properties, *.xml) allerdings funktioniert das nicht immer so sauber, da ist meist ein neustart des Servers notwendig, um die geänderten Dateien neu zu laden.


----------



## eric (9. Okt 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> denn JSPs werden beim ersten Zugriff zu servlets "übersetzt" und dann kompiliert.


Das ist natürlich richtig.




			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei Serlvets, Klassen und anderen Dateien (*.properties, *.xml) allerdings funktioniert das nicht immer so sauber, da ist meist ein neustart des Servers notwendig, um die geänderten Dateien neu zu laden.



Nach meiner Erfahrung muß nicht der ganz Tomcat neugestartet werden. Ein Reload der Anwendung entweder im Manager-Webinterface oder per Ant-Task ist da völlig ausreichend.


----------



## maki (9. Okt 2007)

> Nach meiner Erfahrung muß nicht der ganz Tomcat neugestartet werden. Ein Reload der Anwendung entweder im Manager-Webinterface oder per Ant-Task ist da völlig ausreichend.


Richtig, ich bezog mich eher auf meine IDE (eclipse) mit der ich meinen Tomcat steuere um meine Anwendung zu "testen" während ich entwickle, da ist ein kompletter Neustart auch nicht viel langsamer und über einen einzigen Button zu erreichen.

Im prod. Betrieb wo mehrere Anwedungen in einem Tomcat laufen ist das natürlich fatal für alle anderen Anwendungen... wenn nur eine Anwendung im Tomcat läuft, ist ein kompletter Neustart allerdings nicht so abwegig, da anders als beim Neustart einer Anwendung, alle ressourcen freigegeben werden können.
Speziell die commons-logging hat da den einen oder anderen "bug", obwohl andere das eher als ein fehlgeschlagenenes Design werten.


----------

